
Rats are infecting humans with hepatitis, and nobody knows how - reddotX
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/05/08/health/hong-kong-rat-hepatitis-intl-hnk-scn/index.html
======
vikramkr
My first thought is what restaurants he might have been eating at, just
because his home is rat free doesnt mean he didnt eat somewhere that wasn't.
Unless by "no travel history" the article means they literally didnt leave
their house to go to a restaurant or a friend's house or something I dont
think that point was addressed.

